# fix RAM problem without buying a new one?



## CremeSoda (Sep 8, 2004)

is there any software out there that can configure my computer to use only a small percentage of the RAM? or something like that? I believe my RAM is causing my computer to restart randomly(happens especially when running games)

Pentium 4 3ghz HT
512mb DDR ram
Windows XP Pro


----------



## Raggedtoad (Mar 13, 2005)

Before jumping to conclusions, you should download Memtest86+ (http://www.memtest.org/) and run it from a bootable CD. If your RAM has lots of errors, then you're out of luck and you should be preparing to buy some new RAM. If not, it could be a variety of other problems. Get back to us!


----------

